# Items you find too powerful?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just curious about what magical items or combos of magical items in any army you guys find overpowered or just too good for their cost.

I just fought Dark Elves with my WoC granted my army was a composition tourney army and my opponents wasnt so I was at an immediate disadvantage but some of my main strength was in my lvl 4 tzeentch sorcerer lord. Ring of Hotek effectively shut my entire magic phase down. I find that a little too good. Also I dont think that the Dark elf armor that gives you a higher ward save depending on how high the strength of the attack is is an overpowered item. Many armies have items that are very powerful but me and my friend were discussing it and it ends up being overpowered because of the cost of the item. I want to know who decided that that item should cost such a measly amount of points. Any other comparable item in any other army would cost probably in the neighborhood of 50-100pts. Its just kind of frustrating.

Anywho now that I am done ranting what do you guys think about underpriced/overpowered items. (and I know that you can always find something to counter it im just interested in what you think are really awesome items/item combos)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You mean you _do_ think the Pendant is overpowered? EG: a S5 attack needs a 5 or lower to save? 

I don't think there's a great deal in the Dark Elf book that strikes me as overpowered; I know it's a popular tourney army (top 3?) though and is clearly powerful in the right hands. The rest of the army still dies plenty easy enough with generally poor armour saves and low S&T. 

The Hydra is perhaps a little cheap at 175 points though, giving you 7 attacks from the Hydra and 3 each from the Beastmasters (AP too) with re-rolls for first round. I've seen a Hydra kept out of a game by a Tomb Spider and not so great deployment, so they're easily nulled I suppose.

Feel free to ignore my opinions though - I've played 1.5 games of Warhammer (and that's on here as Forumhammer games!) The Pendant is awesome, I'll agree on that.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

No i dont think the increased ward item is innately overpowered but at its points cost it becomes overpowered. And I'm not complaining about Dark Elves in general because I played a battle against them last night and walked all over them. They do die easily. 

My intent with this thread was for people to just discuss items that they think are ridiculously good and potentially overpowered. Like for instance as I already said I believe the Ring of Hotek to be OP as It shuts down my magic phase entirely. My lvl 4 caster miscast every turn of the game because of it. If you have any offensive magic it makes it very very hard to get good spells off. I personally think it is too good.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I know it's on a Goblin, but I managed to create a Goblin Warboss, with the Lucky Dirk (the cheapest magic weapon ever), and the ability to ignore 

It gives your character a strength bonus for each Magic Item your opponent has, and combined withSpiteful Shield and Amulet of Protectiness and Tricksy Trinket, (very funny against Elves in Armour of Caledor/Talisman combo), +2 Strength, 1+ Rerollable Armour/4+ Ward Save, and most Lords are at -2/-3 Armour Save, have no Ward Save, and you have about Str 6 or 7.

Rather funny, all things considered, considering it only costs 145pts.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a few of the orc and goblin items and combo's are really cheap and powerful although they are evened out with an average army book.
The real overpowered items are those that plug an inherant weakness within an army (like the ring of hotek) 
Its normal for amazing combat combo's in chaos armies and shooty stuff in a wood elf army but if that was reversed then that would be wrong.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I dislike that stupid Pendant of Kaeleth immensely, but it isn't OP as such, you just need to make sure you mob the git wearing it with lots of low strength attacks (T3 after all!) and avoid challenges (Syph knows... ). The Ring of Hotek is powerful but stay outside the 12" range and it does nothing, so I don't think it is OP really.

What I do find irritating is that DE have Lifetaker which is cheap and better than any of the WE bows! They also have Armour of Eternal servitude which is regen and 5+ save for 15 points cheaper than WE Oaken Armour that is the same but only a 6+ save! :cray: Though before anyone gets upset, _I know_ comparing items between books neglects to take in relative balance and _I know_ WE is a 6th Ed book and DE is relatively new, so WE will no doubt get some love eventually... Still find it vexing at times though! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah, Chaos have to pay half their Lords allowance just for Regen. But then again, we get it in a spell as well and we're already hard as nails so it has less trouble ;D


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

The ring of hoteks radius counts for any spell cast within 12 inches or for any spell targeted at one of your units within the 12 inch radius from the model. So you can just kind of castle yourself with a good gunline with being pretty much immune to magic and make your opponent come to you.

That goblin combo sounds awesome. I could just imagine the look on my opponents face when my goblin issues a challenge against his bad ass combat character and absolutely slays him.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Some very strong magic items - there are ways to deal with them, but these are items that some players cherry-pick from their army lists straight away when they are designing a straight-forwardly good character that isn't subtle in its use:

-pendant of khaleth (DE)
-ring of fury (HE)
-storm daemon (skaven)
-3+ ward save until failed item (wood elves)
-infernal puppet (warriors of chaos)
-heiratic jar (tomb kings)
-rune of challenge (dwarves)
-blade of realities (lizardmen)
-amulet of protectyness (orcs & goblins)
-van horstmann's spec (empire)

With magic banners, it's stuff like;

-the battle banner (high elves)
-hag graef (dark elves)
-drakenhoff (VC's)
-unholy victory +d3 combat res (daemons)

...and so on


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Why am I not surprised that Ogres didnt get any OP item suggestions 
Though the Brahmir Statue with a skullmantle is just harsh: -4 to any LD tests for skaven/Chaos on any psychology tests caused by teh butcher or his unit.

I hate enemy banners- I have some nice items hidden amoungst the rubbish but there really isnt an OK banner that will radically alter the game- my biggest hates are both Daemon banners: the banner theat makes everytone withon 6 or 12" stubborn or the one that gives all enemies within 12" -2Ld.
For me to get permanent stubborn I have to swap out 35-48pt core ogres for 80-90pt rare ogres.. they get a couple of extra bonusses but stubborn is their key feature.... if I could take a banner with it I could save 40+pts a model for very little loss... Grrr


----------

